# Fish of the month club!



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

If anyone here is from Ohio, you probably know about Jacks Aquarium and Pets, a lfs that is slightly overpriced but seems to take very good care of their fish. Anyway I was there yesterday getting some plants and I signed up for their "fish of the month club" essentially its a pass to get a free fish every month!! It only applies to fish under $3 but you can use it to get $3 off more expensive fish like bettas  You can also use it towards live plants or corals if I ever get that marine tank I've been dreaming about! I thought it was pretty cool, just wanted to share with you guys in case anyone will be in Ohio anytime soon, you can sign up and get some free plants or fish.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Whoa!! I want to do that. I live in canton ohio, but I've never heard of that lps before. Where in ohio are you?


----------



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

I'm from Cincinnati but I go to school in Columbus and they have them there too. Heres the website with the locations http://www.jackspets.com/locations.html 
I think they are pretty over priced on tanks and stuff but their Betta's are usually healthy and they have a huge variety of other fish.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

That's cool. I used to live in Ohio, but a few hours away from Columbus.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Thats cool good luck ;]


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh that sounds cool. Im going to Ohio in a few weeks lol. Wouldnt do me any good though cause I am not staying haha.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I am sooooo jealous!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Aw, that's so cool! The closest thing I have to that where I live is a appreciate card where if a go to one of two pet stores that it's for and spent over 20$ they stamp it....and after, like, a bunch of purchases I can 7$ off xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a Pet Perks card from Petsmart. lol


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, I have memberships with Petco and Petland, though the Petco one isn't much use since discounts only apply to selected items, which never seem to be what I buy, lol.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I have PetPerks too. Not quite sure what it does for me lol - but I guess it does something.

Oh and I think I got a PetPals at Petco. But I never go there - so it's pointless to have.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, you may randomly want to go their sometime, lol.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah I have petsmart card and petco card. Sometimes cat food is on sale,so that works out. Other than that,I dont think it does much for you. Though they do track your purchases. I get emails from petsmart occasionally. After I bought one of my fish,next day I got an email saying Congrats on your new fish! LOL. No coupons or anything though.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I save a lot with the PALS membership from PetCo. Knowing the employees helps too XD


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> I save a lot with the PALS membership from PetCo. Knowing the employees helps too XD


That would help lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

fishyinpa said:


> Yeah I have petsmart card and petco card. Sometimes cat food is on sale,so that works out. Other than that,I dont think it does much for you. Though they do track your purchases. I get emails from petsmart occasionally. After I bought one of my fish,next day I got an email saying Congrats on your new fish! LOL. No coupons or anything though.


 
I got the same email after I got one of my fish, too! But, yeah, no coupons. They could at least give us a coupon for some food or water conditioner.


----------



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

I have a petpals and a petperks but I don't think they have ever saved me money lol. The problem is I never buy what's on sale. The fish of the month club thing is pretty cool though, I'm still trying to figure out how to use my August credit. I dont have room for a new fish right now unless you count my one gallon.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The only coupons I get are for dog stuff.


----------

